# Female Farc commander tried in US



## Polar Bear (Jan 10, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6246641.stm
*Female Farc commander tried in US* 








 Farc is Colombia's largest rebel group with about 16,000 fighters

*The trial of a former Colombian guerrilla commander extradited to the United States has begun in Washington.* 
Nayibe Rojas - better known by her alias, Sonia - is accused of smuggling hundreds of tonnes of cocaine into the US. She denies the charges. 
Ms Rojas was a leading member of the left-wing rebel group, Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia (Farc). 
Her trial is part of US efforts to weaken the group, which gets much of its funding through the drugs trade. 
Ms Rojas, 39, was deported in March 2005, following her capture in southern Colombia. 
The BBC's Jeremy McDermott, in Colombia, says US prosecutors are not only hoping to convict her as a drugs trafficker, but to paint the Farc as now nothing more than a drugs cartel. 
The trial is being held in the same courtroom where another Farc commander, Rocardo Palmera, was tried last year. 
He was accused of plotting to kidnap three US citizens after their plane crashed in Colombia. 
A mistrial was declared in November after jurors failed to reach a unanimous verdict. The US last year announced drug indictments against 50 Farc leaders - none of whom have so far been captured. Farc is the largest rebel group in Colombia. It has been fighting the government for more than four decades.


----------



## Looon (Jan 10, 2007)

Too cool


----------



## gryfen (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok gents, I'm starting 'the count' as of 1105 EST....
;)


----------



## Viking (Jan 10, 2007)

What's this babe look like? I've seen some hot FARC women in the press.



Ick, forget it. Send her back to the jungle.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 10, 2007)

fuckin HOT

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/40911000/jpg/_40911911_050310sonias203i.jpg


----------



## Viking (Jan 10, 2007)

I saw some national geographic article which had an article on the FARC and had some pictures of a base camp. There were a couple hot ass chicks in panties and white tee shirts soaking each other down in a kiddie pool. I almost signed up.


----------



## gryfen (Jan 10, 2007)

and there's the count!

14 minutes till the 'yea but is she hot' thing came up.

I love you guys


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont think she's hot though, it was a joke.  You may reset your clock ;)


----------



## gryfen (Jan 10, 2007)

the count was just for when the question would be broached

....I remember you guys looking at a bunch of pics of chearleaders....and some were bitchin that they had too much muscle tone, too much muscle, too broad shoulders etc.

;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 10, 2007)

:doh: read us like a book


----------



## gryfen (Jan 10, 2007)

weird way to double post.  wtf happened there?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 10, 2007)

Should just send the unit of the day in to shoot all those fuckers, much easier.


----------

